# Suggestions for small bowl pipe



## jmeadows (Dec 8, 2007)

Hey folks,
Sometimes when I'm walking from campus to my truck on a nice day I think to myself "boy i would sure like a bowl". However by the time I've packed and smoked maybe 1/16th of it I'm already at my vehicle and ready to roll.

What are your suggestions for a small bowl pipe that I could use for short smokes and sampling? (No lame vest pipes please!  )

I eagerly await your thoughts (and the possible criticisms for wanting a small bowl)

**And I just realized that i posted this in WTS- ugh...could a mod move this to general pipe discussion for me? Please**


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

I generally just pack less tobacco in the bowl. But Missouri Meerschaum makes a mini Ozark pipe, Frenchy has (http://www.frenchyspipes.com/index.php?crn=202&start=2) these cool mini Kaywoodies, pipesandcigars.com has a section for mini briar pipes but are sold out at the moment (you could call em up though), also there are some tiny meerschaums to be found as well.

These are all cheapies
http://www.roll-ups.co.uk/includes/catsearch.php?brand_id=0&type_id=290
http://www.turkishmeerschaum.com/index.php?action=pricelist
http://www.corncobpipe.com/

Or you could get a custom made one from a carver.

For higher ends:
http://www.alpascia.com/sitealpasci...rr=2.3.1&menu1=.1.14094,14271&filter=.......0

http://www.alpascia.com/sitealpasci...rr=2.3.1&menu1=.1.14094,14271&filter=.......0

Others may have better suggestion though.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

jmeadows said:


> could a mod move this to general pipe discussion for me? Please**


no, you can't make me. 

serious side: corn cobs, as corny (no pun) as they may appear, smoke really really well, are cheap, have small bowls, and you can smoke all different kinds of "samples" in them without much fear of "ghosting".
they're not as cool as "vest pocket pipes", but they probably smoke better, cost less, and allow you to smoke various tobacs.

a corn cob is what you should use. if you're worried about your image while smoking one... then i suggest you find a small meerschaum pipe, like this one (link), which has a fairly small (.75 in) diameter, and shallow (1.25 in) chamber. or this one (link), which has the same size bowl, different shape.
they also allow you to smoke various tobaccos in them, but they cost more, and can scratch easily - but they look cool and turn colors after smoking them for a while.

edit: jeff beat me to it


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I'd suggest a cob or just any ol pipe because if you go getting a little pipe you'll most likely have problems with it burning hot. I fire my pipes up and let them go out after a short smoke all the time. Then I'll finish the last 3/4 of the bowl later on. Now if you particularly want a small pipe that isn't real cheap Stanwell and Peterson both have a few if you can find them. If you shop at smokingpipes.com you can look at dimensions on the pipes. That's where I got my Golden Danish 200. You also might keep your eyes open on Ebay. I got a corncob sized poker a few weeks ago that would have been right up your alley. Good luck


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

I'd have to 2nd the cob; that way if it gets broken, etc in transport or lost, no problem to replace.


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

uncballzer said:


> I'd have to 2nd the cob; that way if it gets broken, etc in transport or lost, no problem to replace.


word. cobs all the way!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

1. Put less tobak in the pipe? It doesn't have to be topped.
2. Smoke in the truck?
3. Is that pipe you're smoking outside in the prairrie wind really well broken in or are you trying to burn a hole thru the side of it?
4. Knock (or tamp) ash in the overfilled pipe, let it go out and smoke it later?
5. Get a cob but 1-4 still apply. I get a 20-30 minute smoke from a cob.
6. Consider a time for enjoying your pipe other than during short walks?

Probly get a cob is the best thing.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Here's a "differential diagnosis"...
splurge and get an Estate Dunhill, Group 2. Perfect size for a quicky smoke!


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

My 2 small bowl pipes that i really like are
That small Pot/brandy Tsuge that every and their momma has. Smokin pipes has em everyone once and a while for like $50 dollars... i paid a bit more for it, but its a decent pipe for the prices.
Doesnt take a pipe cleaner all the way without some fussin' but it eventually takes it.
otherwise the pipe is a great smoker.
Its one of my "walkin around" pipes.

The other i would sugges is a sarah Eltang Billiard.
I picked one up at a pipe show for $100 i think... 
Its a nice sandblasted billiard with a thin flat bit (i think its called a saddle bit?) im not 100% sure what the call hte bit, but i love the way it feels when smoking. 
Its a fantastic smoker through and through.

Both of those pipes are readily available from several stores, they wont break the bank, and they are small (in size). So they make excellent pipes to take out and about.

-hyp


----------



## billhud (Dec 31, 2007)

Look at the Stanwell Featherweight 245 (poker). I can't say enough good things about this small light inexpensive pipe. Smokes great even for a quick smoke.


----------



## jmeadows (Dec 8, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> ...6. Consider a time for enjoying your pipe other than during short walks?...


I really enjoy short walks, and i really enjoy smoking my pipe... and to be honest I reallly would just like a nice small bowl pipe that i can pack properly and fit in my pocket without looking like Im happy to see everyone....none the less everyones opinion has been great so far-so keep the suggestions commign folks!!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

My Savinelli Lollo pipes fit the bill for me. Smaller size & shorter smokes, make these easy to carry around & are not so expencive that I worry too much about them. They come with a "stinger" inset in the stem, but these will easily pull out .. that's what I doo with them, anyhoo. Only thing about them is that they will smoke quite hot if you are not careful. These are what I use in my car, cuz I think a cob looks "goofy".

I've no hang-ups about smoking a cob at home, however.....great smokers, indeed.


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

jmeadows said:


> I really enjoy short walks, and i really enjoy smoking my pipe... and to be honest I reallly would just like a nice small bowl pipe that i can pack properly and fit in my pocket without looking like Im happy to see everyone....none the less everyones opinion has been great so far-so keep the suggestions commign folks!!


Just curious, but how long is your walk? When I work this summer I will probably have a 10 minute walk to my car and then a 20 minute drive home. I'm lookin forward to having something for the trip.


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

If you're looking for something cheap, that smokes decent to well, and in briar, I'd recommend the Dr. Grabow Lark series. Wee little bowls perfect for short trips and walks and at less than $25, shipped (conservatively), it isn't too much of a hit if you lose it. Other than that...go for a cob. Also, you can get some nice VAs and pack a bowl in a normal pipe, smoke a tad less than a half, and then smoke the rest the next day. Good old Delayed Gratification Technique may make your smoke even better the next day.


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

I heart my cobs, also, Peterson's system pipe line has a bunch of small bowled ones.


----------



## BirthdayBoy (Jan 16, 2008)

Charatan also makes a smaller bowled pipe. And while they're not exactly cheap, they can be had for a bit less than a dunhill. 









I found this Lane era Charatan in the estate section at my local tobacconist for $35. It's not particularly desireable as far as Charatans go, but it smokes like a dream, and has an incredibly small bowl (index finger gets stuck at the first knuckle). Since buying it, I have (of course) seen a few others floating around ebay and the like, all at comparable prices.


----------

